# fiberglass sub enclosure started MKV GLI



## quadmasta (Oct 4, 2006)

I started on a fiberglass enclosure for my MKV Jetta.
Protect everything really well:
























First layer of fiberglass:
















I hope this crap comes off:
I leaned over to make sure the 'glass was saturated completely and I put my hand on the trunk sill. I'm going to try to buff it off.










_Modified by quadmasta at 6:46 PM 10-5-2006_


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: fiberglass sub enclosure started MKV GLI (quadmasta)*

well, you seem to know what you're doing. your prep work was exactly right. i would have taped off the polished bits too, but 20/20 hindsight and all
you've probably either solved the problem or it's dried and can be flaked off by now, but next time, some acetone on a rag will take it off before it dries.


----------



## quadmasta (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: fiberglass sub enclosure started MKV GLI (quadmasta)*

Here's the mold after one layer of cloth and two layers of mat. It's still covered in all that tape.
















Here's the mold after a layer of fleece on top of the previous layers and after it's been trimmed to size.








Here's the baffle on the box. You can see where the mold shrank a little bit while it was drying. After I've put on the reinforcing fiberglass mat to hold the baffle to the sides and carpeted it, it should fit perfectly again.










_Modified by quadmasta at 1:12 PM 10-6-2006_


----------



## quadmasta (Oct 4, 2006)

_Quote »_but next time, some acetone on a rag will take it off before it dries. 

Acetone eats plastic. 
I'm just going to use automotive polish and polsih it off. I've got a few dots on the bumper cover too.


----------



## Ryan Sickles (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: (quadmasta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quadmasta* »_
Acetone eats plastic. 

I think he/I were under the assumption that you just spilled it on the metal trim?


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (Ryan Sickles)*

if its anything like the mk4, it aint metal. its just shiny plastic.


----------



## quadmasta (Oct 4, 2006)

I got it off of the threshold and I found a few spots on the bumper cover too. I used Turtle Wax Bug & Tar remover. I'm going to attach the baffle tomorrow and make the top of the enclosure. I'll try to keep this thread updated.


----------



## Ryan Sickles (Mar 10, 2005)

Looking pretty sweet. 
Two questions, how do you plan on securing the enclosure and what are planning on doing with mounting the amp?


----------



## quadmasta (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (Ryan Sickles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryan Sickles* »_
Two questions, how do you plan on securing the enclosure and what are planning on doing with mounting the amp?









I'm either going to have a friend mill either an aluminum or plexiglass U-shaped piece that goes where the stock plastic thing is that makes that part a storage area or I'll bolt it to the floor.
I haven't decided where I'm putting the amp yet. Any suggestions?


----------



## quadmasta (Oct 4, 2006)

Layer of 'glass on the outside sealing the outside of the baffle to the mold:








Two layers of 'glass on the inside sealing the inside of the baffle to the mold:
















Top on:








Side view:








In the car (can't tell much because of the newspaper):








I tried to fold the newspaper back to show how once the trim panel is on that the enclosure will be pretty much flush with the right side of the trunk:


----------



## coffeeaddict (Aug 28, 2006)

lookin' good!


----------



## quadmasta (Oct 4, 2006)

first draft of the model for the plexi grille:


----------



## rastaone (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (quadmasta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quadmasta* »_first draft of the model for the plexi grille:









looks like sketch up?


----------



## quadmasta (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah, that's sketchup, I was having trouble getting it to look right in SolidWorks. I just need practice I guess.


----------



## rastaone (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (quadmasta)*

progress looks good, should be a nice lil system when youre done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

my only question to you is...
will there be enough air space?
i tried calculating this out with a couple different shops and one guy told me the best space you were going to get out of that right side is .7 of a cubic ft.... which is more than enough if your running a 10"... but that kicker looked like a 12" to me, i may be wrong... 

anyways if this all pans out want to make me one with a racetrack oval cutout for my boston spg?


----------



## quadmasta (Oct 4, 2006)

That's a 10" Kicker CVR.
A racetrac oval cutout? huh?


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

oh my mistake then,
yea i like being unique, 
http://www.bostonacoustics.com...d=373
only problem is it needs 1 solid cubit ft.... and i could imagine it would blow the S### out of anything smaller... very powerful sub


----------



## 0tinman0 (Aug 13, 2006)

Looking great so far.I did the similar thing in my mk5 and i got .9 cube on the passenger side and just over .75 on the drivers side.I myselfe am looking for an amp location so ill be watching thread for ideas


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (0tinman0)*

how did you stretch and get .9 cube on the passenger side? i was told my 2 shops at best with a flush mount all you could get would be .6


----------



## quadmasta (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*

Trim panel on with the sub in, mounts pretty flush.








tiny gap:








tiny gap closer:








comparison of my aftermarket carpet to the OE carpet:


----------



## quadmasta (Oct 4, 2006)

I carpeted it:








What do you think of the logo on there?


----------



## Ry4n (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: (quadmasta)*

The logo idea is pretty cool. I wonder how noticable it'll be when it's in the car though. I think some sort of red stitching around the letters would emphasize it a little more.


----------



## quadmasta (Oct 4, 2006)

probably, but it'd be REALLY hard to do


----------



## Ry4n (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: (quadmasta)*

yeah, I was trying to figure out how that would be done, it would definitely look nice though.


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (Ry4n)*

where did you get your carpet?


----------



## quadmasta (Oct 4, 2006)

Parts Express


----------



## 0tinman0 (Aug 13, 2006)

My encloseres arn,t exactly flush with the trunk wells.There built out about an inch and a half in order to get the air space .On the drivers side its a little diferent if you ever taken it apart youll c a vent and i got a little worried about blocking it up so i didnt glass tight to the fender well


----------



## quadmasta (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (rastaone)*

Here's some various shots of the enclosure. It's complete but it's not screwed down and there's no speaker wire in it yet.


----------



## quadmasta (Oct 4, 2006)

The flash totally makes the GLI disappear. You can see it a lot more in person.


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

looks great, good job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rastaone (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (Ry4n)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ry4n* »_The logo idea is pretty cool. I wonder how noticable it'll be when it's in the car though. I think some sort of red stitching around the letters would emphasize it a little more.

i know this sounds a little ricey, but maybe instead have a red LED at every edge...thatll give it a bit of subtle glow


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (rastaone)*

rice? i think the term is "kraut" when its a german car.
i think there is no such thing is rice in the car audio world. i mean, look at competition cars. why stop with leds, why not put a fishtank back there as well?
how did you raise the letters? if you cut them out of another layer of wood, just cut out a set of plexi, buff them up really hard, and light them from behind. then the whole things will glow.


----------



## quadmasta (Oct 4, 2006)

The logo is UNDER the carpet. I cut it out of 1/4" wood.
Now I have to figure out where I'm going to put the amp.


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (quadmasta)*

if the mk5s have the cubby on the other side for the changer, and you dont have the changer, does it fit there?


----------



## quadmasta (Oct 4, 2006)

The cubby on the other side is for the first aid kit. I'm going to mock up a panel for the other side and see how it looks.
Cardboard is your friend.


----------



## NesQuik (Nov 21, 2005)

Looks beautiful, good job.


----------



## LETTERMAN52 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (NesQuik)*

Wow. Good job.


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (LETTERMAN52)*

Looks very nice. I love stealth systems. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quadmasta (Oct 4, 2006)

I finally got the logo to look right in SolidWorks.
















The outer ring will be 1/4" with the center part milled down another 1/8". I think it'll look great. I may have to make the outer ring a little fatter but we'll see.


----------



## quadmasta (Oct 4, 2006)

I finally quit being lazy and started my amp rack. These shots are about 90% complete. I've got to take the amp out again and spraypaint that area black. I may also possibly build up the rear of the cutout so you can't see in as readily.


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

Lookin' good!
Maybe we'll cross paths in the lanes this coming year!


----------



## quadmasta (Oct 4, 2006)

I finished up the carpeting and sprayed all of the MDF on the insides black.
















Here's a shot showing how flush this side is. The sub side's got a little bump out but this side's beautiful.


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

great job man... wanna redo mine?


----------



## rastaone (Apr 15, 2005)

looks great. hows it sound?


----------



## quadmasta (Oct 4, 2006)

_Quote »_wanna redo mine? 

Sure, $70/hr + materials









_Quote »_looks great. hows it sound?

I haven't hooked it up yet, I'll do that today.


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

haha... ill be in touch haha


----------



## LTNGBUG (Aug 20, 2001)

First off - let me say nice work! You've inspired me to do something creative to my '07 GLI when it arrives (ordered it on 09-05-06).
But how did you finally end up securing the sub box in place?
-Steve


----------



## quadmasta (Oct 4, 2006)

I used 3 screws into the bottom of the enclosure. I may upgrade this to a couple of bolts later on but for now it's staying put.


----------



## LTNGBUG (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (quadmasta)*

Where does one typically go to get fiberglass matt? I know you can get resin and fiberglass cloth at most automotive stores, but do they typically have thicker fiberglass matt as well?
Thanks again.
-Steve


----------



## quadmasta (Oct 4, 2006)

I got my mat at Advance Auto Parts.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (quadmasta)*

Lowes and Home Depot carry fiberglass materials in the paint section.


----------



## MyFIs2F (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

So how do you change your bulbs?








Do they pull out easy?
The Amp side looks like you were short on fabric!


----------



## p_ferlow (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: mkV Jetta*

Great job. This gives me inspiration to do the same in my 09' Jetta TDI. The factory stereo sounds pretty good but could use some low'end umph.
Thanks!


----------



## lil98cabrio (Dec 5, 2008)

nice job man...i plan on doin somethin similar to that in my brothers MKIV jetta


----------



## four (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: fiberglass sub enclosure started MKV GLI (quadmasta)*

any idea what the cubic feet of that enclosure is?


----------

